# HI all !



## luke_t (Aug 1, 2009)

HI, I'm enjoying my TT from November lat year. I have Wreg. (2000) 1.8T 225HP and I just love it. 
I'm active member on polish TT forum, so you probably quested , yes I'm Polish  
I'm regularly attending to VAG meeting in Ace Cafe every last Tuesday of each month. 
I've used help of you forum before, and I'm grateful, so I hope I'll become active member and obviously I'll try to go to every coming event.
Sorry for my maybe not grammatically correct language.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome mate got any pic's of your TT for us 

DAZ

YellowTT will be along shortly :wink:


----------



## luke_t (Aug 1, 2009)

Cos I have some  where shell I put them?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

In the Mk1 or Mk2 forum which ever you have 

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## luke_t (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

